
What Does Germany's Traditional Heidi Clothing Look Like - technologyvault
http://maybooclothing.com/traditional-german-clothing/
======
rurban
Wrong title. Heidi is Swiss only. "Dirndl" is Bavarian, Austrian, Swiss
folklore clothing for girls to show off their cleavage.

Proper germans wouldn't touch it with a tenfoot pole. It's only a sellout for
tourism.

